# Weldbilt 1652v duck/family boat build



## zseverns (Aug 18, 2014)

So I have had the opportunity to order a new 1652v Weldbilt and hope to make it a boat to enjoy with my wife and son but also to use for duck hunting.


----------



## zseverns (Aug 18, 2014)

Forgot but boat should be done in 6-8 weeks just in time for duck season. Here are a few things I received today for my build


----------



## zseverns (Sep 9, 2014)

The wait for this new boat is taking for ever. Well it seems that way going on 4 weeks now prolly another 4 more to go. I have got about everything for it siting in my barn waiting to start the build. Here is a picture of a Weldbilt with the same layout as mine. My internet at home is down till friday when the service man comes so I will post more pictures then.


----------



## vahunter (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice layout! Do you have a motor already? Noticed the 16" transom.


----------



## Edintampa (Sep 10, 2014)

Z 

Where did you get your flooring mats?

Ed


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice hull.
Do you know how much the hull weighs by any chance?
Thx.

-Ray.


----------



## zseverns (Sep 11, 2014)

vahunter:
Yes I already have a motor for it. I have a nice Mercury 25xd. This layout is very open.
Edintampa:
I got them at Sears.
LeftCoastAngler:
360 lb with 20" sides but I got it with 24" sides. So I'm guessing around 400 maybe a little less/more


----------



## zseverns (Sep 20, 2014)

Well I have got some more stuff for my boat just no boat yet. Got a 45 lb minnkota foot control, dual minnkota on board charger, 24" LED light bar, sliding seat base, and made my switch panel. Dealer said 6-8 weeks on my boat and next week is the 6th week so it's getting closer to the day I get to bring her home.


----------



## Y_J (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks good. Can't wait to see yer boat.


----------



## zseverns (Oct 9, 2014)

Well the day has came my boat has came in. Going to put my eyes and hands on today. I'll have to pick it up tomorrow since my truck is at home. Will post pics of it later. LET THE WORK BEGIN.


----------



## zseverns (Oct 10, 2014)

Well here are some pictures of when I picked her up


----------



## zseverns (Oct 10, 2014)

When I got home I couldn't help but do a little work on the new boat


----------



## zseverns (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry guys I'm not sure why my pics keep posting sideways but I got some easy stuff done just so I can say I'm making progress.


----------



## zseverns (Oct 12, 2014)

Took the family out for her first swim today. I was very pleased with the boat. Now I have to start adding all my stuff to the boat.


----------



## typed by ben (Oct 12, 2014)

puts a smile on my face to see that rascal on the tiller! that memory will stay with him a long time


----------



## acabtp (Oct 12, 2014)

boat looks good, but better get to work! :LOL2: don't know when your duck opener is, but we opened yesterday here in NJ!


zseverns said:


> Sorry guys I'm not sure why my pics keep posting sideways but I got some easy stuff done just so I can say I'm making progress.


it's not your fault man. the forum software running this site is too dumb to pay attention to the orientation flags (EXIF data) that modern cameras and smartphones use to tell which way is up in a picture when you upload the photos as attachments to a post. you'll notice a very large number of people having the same problem. upload the pics to photobucket, facebook, google+ or another photo sharing site and you won't have any problem.


----------



## bthompson92 (Oct 12, 2014)

Boat looks awesome! My pictures did the same thing at first when i download them. I figured out you have to go to your downloads on your computer and shift the picture until it is shifted right by pressing the arrows below the picture.


----------



## zseverns (Oct 12, 2014)

Well I got a few things done today. It's just a few thing a day since my building partner is my 3 year old he can only stay focused on boat building for a small amount of time. I can't complain one bit just glad I get to spend time with him. So here is what we got done today. Got the rear seat and slide put on and bilge pump on and plumbed.


----------



## zseverns (Oct 29, 2014)

I have been working on the boat on and off over the past week and here are some things I have been able to get done.


----------



## zseverns (Oct 29, 2014)

Also got the boat registered and the numbers put on so now I am legal to put it in the water. Just have to cut the other part of the floor install my radio and speckers, and install my 24" LED flood/spot light bar, then get it all wired up. 25 days till duck season open here in Arkansas and I might be able to get it done.


----------



## zseverns (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I have got a few more things done on the boat. Its a slow go now that time change has came its getting dark now by 6pm. My 5 year wedding anniversary is the weekend so I am not going to be working on it till next week.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 5, 2014)

Its coming along nicely.
I know what your screamin bout drillin the first few holes...


----------



## zseverns (Nov 13, 2014)

Got some more work done on my boat last night. Only 9 more days till duck season opens so I still have a few long night ahead. Got my radio and speackers installed also the antenna. Got my gun rack in and finished the floor in my pod storage.


----------



## zseverns (Nov 13, 2014)

Got some of the wires pulled and started hooking up my switches and fuse block. I'll those pictures later when it is all done. Hinding all these wires been fun but will make for a clean install when im done.


----------



## zseverns (Dec 15, 2014)

Well it has been a little while since I have worked on the boat. I was able to get some of the wiring done and all the lights are now hooked to switches and the wire hidden. Duck season is under way and has been the worst so I will be finishing the floor and tieing up some loose ends. After christmas if we get some water and good cold weather I will be back in the duck hole. I will be getting it all ready for the summer family fun while I wait for the ducks to start acting right.


----------



## zseverns (Mar 16, 2015)

Well I finally had some warm non rain or snow days to work on my boat. Got the floor cut a riveted down and almost got all my foam flooring down.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 16, 2015)

How was the rest of your duck season? Mine was god awful so I hope yours was better. Great lookin boat though


----------



## zseverns (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine was horrible. We killed more ducks in one day last season then we did all season this year.


----------



## Zum (Mar 17, 2015)

Not sure if you glued those foam squares down or not.
I had a few in my boat, went from the casting deck to the open floor and almost went overboard one day. Just like stepping on ice but then again I only had 3 pieces not tight to the sides. The piece I stood on slide on the aluminum...big surprise ...they are nice on a hot day though.


----------



## zseverns (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't glued them down yet but I have sprayed them with water and it is pretty nonskid it has a raised pattern on it. Need to find out what kind off glue to use on the foam.


----------



## Zum (Mar 17, 2015)

For me the foam wasn't slippery, it just slid out on the aluminum floor.
I was like one of those kids with them "skim" boards at the beach...except I wasn't ready, or a kid[emoji4]


----------



## zseverns (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm sure it a good laugh now. I have a post asking about what type of glue to use so I can glue it down good.


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Mar 17, 2015)

i got 3 hooded mergs and a red head this year. thats it. awfullllllll season. 



winter hit so late the season was out when the hunting got good


----------



## zseverns (Apr 6, 2015)

Well I have got my boat "Done". Floor has been glued down, transducer mount on and mounted my light bar for fishing season. Here are some pics of her finished.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 6, 2015)

what brand/size light bar is that?


----------



## zseverns (Apr 6, 2015)

Its a 24" spot/flood light bar got it off amazon for around $80.


----------

